# Pumpkin Biscuits/ Cheese Biscuits



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aha! I ordered a few doggy biscuit cookbooks and I've been busy baking away, here's a few recipes if anyone is interested. They are both 'hits' with the picky Princess. Since I am making all the December Cookies, I figure I might as well make some for Gucci and our doggie friends..

Remember, your neighbor's and friends' dogs would LOVE a doggie bag too! 

Enjoy!

Pumpkin Bones

½ can canned pumpkin
½ cup water
2 tbsp vegetable oil
½ tsp ground cinnamon
½ tsp nutmeg
½ cup Oatmeal
2 cups whole wheat flour

Preheat 375, Combine pumpkin, oil, water, cinnamon and nutmeg in bowl, stir well. Gradually add oatmeal and flour to form dough. Roll out to ¼ inch thick and cut with cookie cutter. Bake for 40 minutes. Makes 2 dozen approx.

Super-Cheesy Chicken Delights

1 7.75 oz package of Bisquick Complete three cheese Biscuit mix
½ cup pre cooked chicken (chopped to small pieces)
¼ grated cheese
½ cup water

Mix ingredients together, drop by tsp on to cookie sheet, cook at 350 for 10-15 minutes until golden brown *(these turn out a bit more 'biscuity'/soft but yummy, nonetheless!)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara, thanks for sharing. They look easy, too. My DD's dogs love pumpkin, so mI will pass along the pumpkin recipe to her. Thanks again!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Kara---Thanks for sharing your recipes!I may just try to make up a batch!:becky:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Yummy Kara, my boys are chicken & cheese hounds, they would love these. Just have to make sure I remember put the ingredients on DH's shopping list ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, thanks for sharing! I might have to make one of those recipes for Kubrick.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Kara - thanks for sharing these! My DH is the baker in our house and he loves to try new recipes for the fur kids. 

And since Pepper is always first in line saying, "Ooh, chicken (or cheese or fill in the blank)! My favorite!" :hungry: I'm sure he'll be especially thrilled with a new taste treat.

Wanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Kara, I will have to make my boys some pumpkin bones. 

Do you think you could sub. soy flour for the wheat flour. Reece is allergic to wheat. 

I'm afraid if I made the chicken cheese biscuits, that hubby and the kids would eat them before the boys ever got any.ound:


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

kara, thanks for the great recipes, which size can of pumpkin?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kara, thanks, I love to bake! Is it okay if WE sample some of these? They sound pretty good, LOL.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, I was actually going to say that!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You are all welcome! I have probably 100 or so biscuit recipes now, gotta love Amazon! :whoo: Sorry I wasnt' around after posting to answer the q's, got busy with life. lol

Yes, I'm sure you can substitute flour, I've sub'd both oatmeal and white flour for wheat, just because I didn't have it onhand before..and it worked fine. I don't see why you can't use soy? I'll post a few soy ones for you,if you'd like too. I think there is a vegan section in one book w/ soy recipes?

My 12 yo son tasted the cheesy/chicken ones and he LOVED them! ound: He said "are these for the dog?" I said 'yes, but there are no 'dog' ingredients', so a few seconds later...he was like "YUUUMMM" haha.

Oh, the pumkin one? I used the reg. size can? Like the same size as most veggies are sold? I used a bit more than 1/2, maybe 2/3 and I added some pumpkin pie spice seasoning.....and I also added some Gerber's Rice cereal (vitamin fortified) and just added a TAD more water. Those smelled WONDERFUL while baking. Yum.

Kara


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for those recipes. They look great!!!!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Could you please recommend some of your favorite biscuit books?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci will only eat the home-made biscuits, I've never found a store bought one she'll even sniff before walking off. lol

She likes Peanut butter, pumpkin, cheese and turkey. I did make some turkey biscuits after Thanksgiving w/ leftovers and I just used turkey instead of chicken.

She also loves plain Saltine crackers (low sodium or salt free), but I don't give her those too often, just occasionally a nibble off mine. lol

Kara


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

What cookbooks do you get those biscuit recipes from?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The cookbooks are from Amazon, I have the "You bake em' Dog biscuits" and "Three Dog bakery" is pretty good too.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_i...biscuits&rh=i:aps,k:dog biscuits,i:stripbooks

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Shoot, I forgot to add the stuff to hubby's list for tonight :frusty: Kara you know I really hate the kitchen, you could just bake some up and send them on up my way :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, maybe I just will!!!!!! Any particular 'flavor'? 

Kara


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Kara, do you have cookie cutters in doggie shapes? I feel like I need to get a bone shaped cookie cutter if I'm going to make cookies for Nico and Desi.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Well, maybe I just will!!!!!! Any particular 'flavor'?
> 
> Kara


What a sweetie, you really don't have to.:hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I do lots of baking this time of year. I'd probably ship some in a cooler w/ a bit of dry ice. Most of them need to be refrigerated. What kind of biscuits do they like?

Cookie-cutter? Yes! I use one. I have a dog bone one, that I had for YEARS before I ever owned a dog, one of my stepdaughters was fascinated with dogs, so I bought it for her. This last batch of dog cookies is Christmas trees, stars, and candy canes! I broke out the Christmas cutters. I think I found my cutters at a kitchen store, ? I forget the name of it...but they have tons of cutters for 2 for $1

Kara


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> The cookbooks are from Amazon, I have the "You bake em' Dog biscuits" and "Three Dog bakery" is pretty good too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_i...biscuits&rh=i:aps,k:dog biscuits,i:stripbooks
> 
> Kara


Thank you Thank you!! I will order it today. I never saw them in the book store around here.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

These are the best ones:

Amazon.com: You Bake 'em Dog Biscuits Cookbook: Books: Janine Adams

Amazon.com: Three Dog Bakery Cookbook: Over 50 Recipes for All-Natural Treats for Your Dog: Books: Quadrillion Press,Dan Dye

This one is okay (it has some unusual ones, like using cheerios, etc):

Amazon.com: The Ultimate Dog Treat Cookbook: Homemade Goodies for Man's Best Friend: Books: Liz Palika,Troy Cummings

There are a few good biscuit recipes in this one, but if you can get it from the library and write them down, that's better...unless you cook 'meals', then it would be worth the purchase (I like the peanut butter/molasses one in here):

Amazon.com: Real Food for Dogs: 50 Vet-Approved Recipes to Please the Canine Gastronome: Books: Arden Moore,Anne Davis

This is the new one coming out, I preordered it, but its not here for a few more months:
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Organic-Dog-Biscuit-Cookbook-Wagging/dp/1933662956/ref=sr_1_21?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1196772788&sr=1-21"]Amazon.com: The Organic Dog Biscuit Cookbook: Over 100 "Tail Wagging" Recipes: Books: Jessica Disbrow[/ame]

Gotta love Amazon!

Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Kara, thank you for sharing those!! I will be baking my holiday cookies tommorrow and wanted to do a batch for Oreo and our lovely guest Beamer. I am going to try the Pumpkin ones because they sound great. We don't have 3 cheese bisquick here in Canada, or aleast I haven't seen it personally, but am wondering if I could use the plain bisquick?

Kara you Rock!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Those look great. I am going to make some for our trip in a few weeks. Thanks!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> These are the best ones:
> 
> Amazon.com: You Bake 'em Dog Biscuits Cookbook: Books: Janine Adams
> 
> ...


OK, Got "Real Food for Dogs" and also "You Bake em Dog Biscuit Cookbook". By Luck I found them in our Barnes and Noble. Also found The Doggy Bone Cookbook. I will never need to buy biscuits again. Thanks for the recommendations Kara!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> Kara, thank you for sharing those!! I will be baking my holiday cookies tommorrow and wanted to do a batch for Oreo and our lovely guest Beamer. I am going to try the Pumpkin ones because they sound great. We don't have 3 cheese bisquick here in Canada, or aleast I haven't seen it personally, but am wondering if I could use the plain bisquick?
> 
> Kara you Rock!!


Sure!I don't see why you can't. I think it is the same w/ just a cheese flavor? But who needs a 'flavor' when you can add the real thing, right?

Lola..You'll like the cookbooks! you can also alter them so many ways, like substitute banana or applesauce, frozen blueberries, etc. The possibilities are endless!

I hope all the doggies LOVE them!

Kra


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Those look great. I am going to make some for our trip in a few weeks. Thanks!


Shannon,
Did you see my Carsickness Biscuits recipe?  I hope you don't need it, but ehh..just in case I posted a recipe a few days ago.

Kara


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kara,
The recipe sounds delicious! 

If any one has come across a recipe for cookies or dog biscuits that uses substitutesfor wheat flour or oatmeal or is without any grains? Benji is allergic to wheat, rice and oatmeal ( I use sweet potato to substitute for grains) and I suspect Lizzie might be too since they have the same mom who is allergic to these grains. 

Thanks!
Best,
Poornima


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Poornima,

You can probably substitute with any recipe and use white or soy flour. I've used oatmeal instead of wheat, and white flour instead of wheat/oatmeal! These recipes are pretty flexible. I'll keep an eye out for you though!

Kara


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Sure!I don't see why you can't. I think it is the same w/ just a cheese flavor? But who needs a 'flavor' when you can add the real thing, right?
> 
> Lola..You'll like the cookbooks! you can also alter them so many ways, like substitute banana or applesauce, frozen blueberries, etc. The possibilities are endless!
> 
> ...


Read through and found some low protein biscuits for dogs with liver problems. They will be great for my Maggie. All the other recipes look terrific and very simple to make.


----------

